# Sage barista express steam issue



## borojohn (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi, has anyone come across this issue. When trying to use the steam or hot water function, hot water and steam come out off the group head instead. No steam from the wand, or no hot water from the hot water nozzle. I have cleaned the steam nozzle and descaled. Thanks.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Descale the machine again.

You have blocked it up with scale.

I did the same once.


----------



## borojohn (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi, thanks for your comment. Tried descaling again, no joy. Contacted Sage and an engineer came and rectified the fault. As you stated it was a scale issue. The solenoid had seized. Been replaced and now working. Just need to be more rigorous with my descaling.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

borojohn said:


> Hi, thanks for your comment. Tried descaling again, no joy. Contacted Sage and an engineer came and rectified the fault. As you stated it was a scale issue. The solenoid had seized. Been replaced and now working. Just need to be more rigorous with my descaling.


Better to just use a boiler safe water like Essential Waitrose Lockhills, Tesco Ashbeck or Volvic.

Glad you managed to get it fixed.


----------

